# Taylor Lautner with Kristen Stewart and Emma Roberts @ Vanity Fair Oscar party in Hollywood, March 7 - 2010 - x4



## Claudia (14 März 2010)

​


----------



## Q (15 März 2010)

boa der hats ja schlecht  :thx: für die Bilder!


----------



## Rolli (16 März 2010)

:thx: dir für die Pics


----------

